# Reef Capable LED Lighting Systems



## garfield (Oct 17, 2007)

This Marineland product is on sale at BA Online. The price seems attactive. Does anyone have experience on this?

Thanks


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

From what I've seen I'm not too impressed with that fixture. At the Kennedy store they've had the 24" model up for awhile on a 34 gallon (I think) cube, and it doesn't seem to light it very well, also the colour temp seems too white. 

Looking at the specs they are only using 1 watt LED's as well, I don't think you'll be able to grow much with that!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, this sounds mysteriously familiar 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22894

If you decide to buy it, look around! MOPS, J&L, and Pets and Ponds are all cheaper by far than BA's "sale" price.

I may still have a 24-36" one available that will be cheaper than any of the above. May be spoken for but not sure. If interested, let me know.

My 48" is coming tomorrow. I have confidence that it will be an suitable fixture for my softie tank, and pretty and cheap to run... Wouldn't use it alone for SPS, for sure...

I've even toyed with ordering another for my 65g planted...



garfield said:


> This Marineland product is on sale at BA Online. The price seems attactive. Does anyone have experience on this?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

As I mentioned before, I've heard dubious things about the lighting "ability" of the marineland LEDs. If you are looking into a reef setup, better to take a peek at the vertex or aqua illumination. There is a reason the price is drastically different =)


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't dream of insinuating that these are even in the same league as vertex or AI! My thoughts are that they should be adequate for tanks with lower requirements, and folks with lower budgets. I'm buying my tickets and when I win, I'll offer up my reef capable for free and go AI, but until then...




Chris S said:


> As I mentioned before, I've heard dubious things about the lighting "ability" of the marineland LEDs. If you are looking into a reef setup, better to take a peek at the vertex or aqua illumination. There is a reason the price is drastically different =)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry, didn't mean to put words in your mouth - it was not my intent. They certainly serve a purpose, I was just ensuring the purpose was clarified =D

BTW, vertex came out with LED strips too, which in conjunction with your LED setup might grow some nice corals for a lot less $$


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL I know, it's all good.  We're on the same page. In this hobby, I absolutely agree that going higher-end where possible is the way to go! 

Soooo what are these strips all about? I have a double bright on my reef (along with a tek 6 t5ho) as accent/lunar lighting, but I'd love a dimmable blue strip... 

Sorry, OP, this is bordering on a highjack... Should I start a new thread?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

garfield said:


> This Marineland product is on sale at BA Online. The price seems attactive. Does anyone have experience on this?
> 
> Thanks


It's on sale on the U.S. website but not on the Canadian website.
Wonder if they would match the U.S. price?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

carmenh said:


> LOL I know, it's all good.  We're on the same page. In this hobby, I absolutely agree that going higher-end where possible is the way to go!
> 
> Soooo what are these strips all about? I have a double bright on my reef (along with a tek 6 t5ho) as accent/lunar lighting, but I'd love a dimmable blue strip...
> 
> Sorry, OP, this is bordering on a highjack... Should I start a new thread?


Here they are - http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/v...ux+II+LED+Fixture+-+Marino+Blu+(24+Inch).html

If you drop by Ken's, you'll see that he has paired up two of them on his display tank along with the infamous Illumina.

Back on topic (sorry op), I am looking into the reef capable lights as well but specifically for a FOWLR tank. If I do pick up the light, I'm sure I'll be tempted to try out some softies and _maybe_ LPS just to see how they do eventually...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

gucci17 said:


> Here they are - http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/v...ux+II+LED+Fixture+-+Marino+Blu+(24+Inch).html
> 
> If you drop by Ken's, you'll see that he has paired up two of them on his display tank along with the infamous Illumina.


Yea, they look really good, and have a great spread.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

You can also pick up that light from Ken.

So there's two kinds of this light?

Vertex Illumilux II 24" Marino Bianco - 269
Vertex Illumina SR 600 2" - 1399

One is obviously better than the other but by that much that the price is 5x more?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The SR is the Ferrari of LEDs - the illumilux are nice, but it's more barebones. 

I'm considering a 12" one for my sump for a refugium/frag lighting


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Fish_Man said:


> You can also pick up that light from Ken.
> 
> So there's two kinds of this light?
> 
> ...


Yes, Ken does sell them as well not just show them off lol. Sorry for failing to mention that.

There are three types of Vertex LEDs now. The Illumina you are refering to are the older gen. The newer Illuminas sport cre XP-G LEDs now. The Illumilux are more of a LED light strip like the stunners or reefbright led strips. Different market for supplemental LED lighting.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Yes, Ken does sell them as well not just show them off lol. Sorry for failing to mention that.
> 
> There are three types of Vertex LEDs now. The Illumina you are refering to are the older gen. The newer Illuminas sport cre XP-G LEDs now. The Illumilux are more of a LED light strip like the stunners or reefbright led strips. Different market for supplemental LED lighting.


So would Illuminas sport cre XP-G LED be good enough as the main light? Comparable to MH?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Fish_Man said:


> So would Illuminas sport cre XP-G LED be good enough as the main light? Comparable to MH?


That is an on going debate....with my lack of experience I can't offer any credible data on my part.

I can say, there is quite a following with DIY LED'ers these days (including myself).

In terms of using the Illuminas as your main light, that's happening already. If you are truely interested in learning more about the Illuminas, I'd recommend speaking to Tabatha as she owns one of these fixtures.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> That is an on going debate....with my lack of experience I can't offer any credible data on my part.
> 
> I can say, there is quite a following with DIY LED'ers these days (including myself).
> 
> In terms of using the Illuminas as your main light, that's happening already. If you are truely interested in learning more about the Illuminas, I'd recommend speaking to Tabatha as she owns one of these fixtures.


Thanks I will ask her about it when the time comes.
As for all the DIY LED'ers, you guyz are awesome cause I have no clue how you would put wires together.


----------



## shuynh416 (May 1, 2009)

I just recently bought maxspect G2 170w. The price was quite reasonable $779+ tax for a 30" unit. I wasn't able to find a whole lot of reviews on them but the ones that I read, none was negative. So if you are considering led do some research on these guys.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

NAFB (John) is now carrying the RapidLed.com Led kits - they are 3w crees and look super easy to assemble. 1/4 of the price of a fixture too!


----------

